# Good PM Buy



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Please note I do not recommend PMs as an investment. I do believe they'd make life a little easier during the start of a SHTF and well after (not much in between). As I recall people seem to complain (as I did as a youngster ) about the dealer mark up....."too much" I hear the cries. You see when I was 20 years old and working full time as a police officer and going to college full time I use to buy Canadian Maple. Leaf $5 silver one ounce coins. My local dealer charged me $5.90 plus tax and so it came to $6.25 most of the time. He didn't care if I bought 1, 5 or 20 he always charged me that same per coin mark up and it really bugged me. So much so that after 300 or 350 coins I quit. Over two years I bought from him and no break, but today I can't complain.

Now long story over here is a $50.00 and a $20.00 face value coin for sale, no shipping, and no mark up. It's a small coin with very little actual silver but it's face value is what you pay! That only goes down with inflation while the silver goes up. Nice play! 
$50 for $50 Fine Silver Coin - Snowy Owl (2014)


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like it, but I can't bring myself to pay $50 for a little over half an ounce of silver.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't understand, very little actual real silver. The link states 99.9 silver. Still spendy, but wonder what you meant.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't understand, very little actual real silver. The link states 99.9 silver. Still spendy, but wonder what you meant.


Duh, Yea, lot of money for so little silver. Sometimes I'm a little slow.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's not really about the silver. This is a better play then a bunch of cash in the mattress. If you keep $500/$1000 or more in cash in case the deflation crisis hits in place of inflation (good idea) this is better. Better because for us in the States it's Canadian which is as safe if not more so from the dollar, and the small amount of silver is better then none. If we hyper inflate as most believe the silver value will exceed the face value. 

Tell me what $50 investment works in an inflationary or deflationary crisis?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another thing to remember is the exchange rate. $50 Canadian is like $44.70 US right now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

$44.08 today as the dollar continues to soar, but no loss in silver value despite the fact bullion is less right now.


----------

